# corporate emails coming in black



## tdrake2406 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys wondering if you can help I have a razr maxx running ics i believe and some of my emails are coming in as black. They are normally white background with black text. This doesnt happen in every email just some. I can see these emails fine on my desktop but not on my phone. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am traveling a lot right now.


----------

